# Powermate Generator



## Lewbob (Jan 6, 2008)

My powermate PM0497002 generator trips the upper 120 volt circuit breaker @ startup with no load applied. It has some goofy looking symbols that I can't quite figure out, but in any case it seems to work fine, in as much as it ran the 1 hp deepwell pump that I wanted it to run, but the "popping" circuit breaker caught my attention as it is brand new and should work.

any ideas about what might be happening?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

its a safety mechanism. The new ones have a GFCI plug on them, so after the generator build up so much juice, it pops the circuit on the plug

You should also notice that after the Circuit pops, that the engine RPMS lower....at least it should. Becuase that is when the Idle Control starts to take over.

I had a customer bring back a Coleman Powermate generator and it did the same thing, they brought it back even though me, and 4 other people that work there said there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Lewbob (Jan 6, 2008)

i talked to the service rep from powermate today and he said that most likely the circuit breaker is faulty, and as it is under warranty, they will replace it.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm, let me know what happens, because I am quite curious


----------



## Lewbob (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you about this......

Turns out that the people who said they could fix it did not mean they could fix it this year (so much for customer support).

But, Sams Club took it back and gave me a new generator that does not trip the circuit breaker when I start it.

The long and short of it (no pun intended) was that the control board was either "shorted" or improperly installed as the hour meter did not work either.


----------

